# Notice period



## Dan123 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has any experience or knowledge of unlimited contracts in Dubai? I have recently resigned from my current role and have a three months notice period or 90 days notice period in my contract. According to my research the company can draw this down to one month or 30 days at their discretion and in accordance with the UAE employment law, as a minimum. Because I have a three month notice period I was under the impression that if they did draw the notice from 90 days to 30 days, they would have to cover the remaining 60 to 'buy out' the contract...?

They are stating that due to the clause of being able to draw down from 90 days to 30 days this is the only notice I will serve and be paid for. 

It's an unlimited contract and I had to serve no probation period, as per the contract. 

Can anyone help me on this? It's a significant amount of money and I would like to be clear on how to proceed with legal advice if necessary. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You have a 3 month notice period, so your choice is to work it and get paid, or leave early by agreement and don't.

Seems fairly black and white to me.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
As Rascal says - if you resign, then you get paid for the time you work and if you are very lucky the company will let you leave after 30 days - rather than the more normal action of holding you to 90 day notice.
If they terminated you - then they would pay you 90 days salary, even if they let you go earlier.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dan123 (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks very much. What would the scenario be if I wanted to work three months but they wanted me to leave early?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Dan123 said:


> Thanks very much. What would the scenario be if I wanted to work three months but they wanted me to leave early?


Hi,
If your contract says 90 days and they want you to leave earlier - then they have to pay you for 90 days.
One important tip - you have to sign a document that states the company has paid you all outstanding monies before your labour card and visa are cancelled.
Dont sign that unless you have actually been paid - as once signed, you have no recourse.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Dan123 said:


> Thanks very much. What would the scenario be if I wanted to work three months but they wanted me to leave early?


Unfortunately "Gardening Leave" doesn't exist here. Steve's advice is bang on.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

There may not be a legal version of gardening leave, but I know of two UK based multinationals who use it. Mainly when the person is senior enough that they have would access to sensitive information but the company wants them available during the notice period. 

If I was leaving, I would be automatically out on garden leave.


----------

